# yolo



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

howve u been


im good thank


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank god a good eof thread.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2012)

I missed you.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 19, 2012)

YOLO sucks. GTFO.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2012)

@[member='Phoenix Goddess']

Your fuck buddy has returned. Maybe.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 19, 2012)

You lived twice, what is this sorcery.


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> @[member='Phoenix Goddess']
> 
> Your fuck buddy has returned. Maybe.


gerl iwdo not swing that way


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

https://twitter.com/xxczx


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


>


omg hi raul bbf


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2012)

prowler said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


omfh welcome back pwowly

i missed u


----------



## Countbisquit (Aug 19, 2012)

then countb appear


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2012)

Countbisquit said:


> then countb appear



now we need antololi


----------



## Countbisquit (Aug 19, 2012)

Nujui said:


> Countbisquit said:
> 
> 
> > then countb appear
> ...


that guy is 2cool4us


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


im not back just here 4 the yolo

gaf is my home srry bby


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


>


congrats on moderator luks like they were desperate!!!!!


----------



## Nujui (Aug 19, 2012)

prowler said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


fix94 is also moderatosz


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

dunno who that js


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread didn't even have to be good. It just had to say 'prowler'
and people were jizzin rainbows


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2012)

Jokes I missed you.


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Jokes I missed you.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 19, 2012)

prowler said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


u dont love me then ;_;

otherwiz ud stay


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 19, 2012)

prowler said:


> dunno who that js


I dont think anyone does. Ive never seen him before his upgrade status or after.

anyways


----------



## Devin (Aug 19, 2012)

Now we just need Goli.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 19, 2012)

Now I can resume hitting on you!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, look guys!


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2012)

global mod lmao


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2012)

prowler said:


> not back just here 4 the yolo
> 
> gaf is my home srry bby


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> howve u been
> 
> 
> im good thank


 you're back! Hooray! I can't remember... Do you dislike me or not?





/jk


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

wb luvs.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 20, 2012)

Yet another reason to hate Mondays.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> gerl iwdo not swing that way



I thought I was your sassy black girl


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know who you are, but your grammar is horrific!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

Spoiler: Obvious deduction



This thread will forever be a painful reminder that, as long as you are popular, it doesn't matter how asinine your topic or posts are.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: Obvious deduction
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will forever be a painful reminder that, as long as you are popular, it doesn't matter how asinine your topic, posts or grammar are.


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > howve u been
> ...


dunno who u r


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who you are, but your grammar is horrific!
> ...


Castiel, obviously...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 20, 2012)

AND THUS ALL WAS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD AGAIN


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: Obvious deduction
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will forever be a painful reminder that, as long as you are popular, it doesn't matter how asinine your topic or posts are.


If I could rate this 5 stars.
I would


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

something's fishy about prowler.


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> something's fishy about prowler.


i ave more #SWAG than b4?


----------



## Santee (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > something's fishy about prowler.
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > something's fishy about prowler.
> ...


not sure. but something is off.

probably your grammar.but it might be intentional.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 20, 2012)

Santee said:


> *snip




That outfit alone is enough reason to stone that guy. With boulders.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> With boulders.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > something's fishy about prowler.
> ...


^ 2cool4u


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


ur mum is intentional


----------



## Paarish (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> ur mum is intentional


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

you guys are still boring :|


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2012)

SWAG = *S*ecretly *W*e're *A*lien *G*ingers (souls optional)


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> SWAG = *S*ecretly *W*e're *A*lien *G*ingers (souls optional)


googling swag earlier and the first one i found was *S*ecretly *W*e *A*re *G*ay in urban dictionary.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> you guys are still boring :|


Yes


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler you cock sucking, cock licking, cock humping.. wanker you. we dont need you we have Guild McCommunist who is fab...


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > SWAG = *S*ecretly *W*e're *A*lien *G*ingers (souls optional)
> ...


>HAD TO GOOGLE SWAG
>2012


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> prowler you cock sucking, cock licking, cock humping.. wanker you. we dont need you we have Guild McCommunist who is fab...


Beg u dont cry ;O;


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> load of shit storm is coming my way.


Literally.

You double posted btw


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


well, i was taught to have class not swag.


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


sorry couldn't hear you over your weeaboo avatar. #gohome #notswag #checkyourprivilege


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2012)

I have class with a side of swagger


----------



## Nujui (Aug 20, 2012)

this should be stickyu


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> sorry couldn't hear you over your weeaboo avatar. #gohome #notswag #checkyourprivilege


well, who's in who's home? i recall you said gaf was your home now?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 20, 2012)

Nujui said:


> this should be stickyu


nope


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Law said:


> I have class with a side of swagger


which side is your whisky on?


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2012)

I balance it on my dick


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

Sup Prowler.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

i really like arguing with you sometimes prowlie.


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i really like arguing with you sometimes prowlie.


if you think this is arguing you do not know me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 20, 2012)

Castiel said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Obvious deduction
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2012)

i came


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> thought you would've been banned or some shit


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

i cannot see my warns someone log into my account pw: XxswagxX


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i really like arguing with you sometimes prowlie.
> ...


we're in eof. it's not like it's a real argument.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 20, 2012)

Who are you ?


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Who are you ?


#INFORM yourself COMMONer


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you ?
> ...



Oh, hey.


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Who are you ?



temps number one weeaboo. #ponponpon


----------



## DoubleeDee (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you ?
> ...



Yeah, I dont like you.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler, you missed the battle of the century

http://gbatemp.net/t...soulx-vs-guild/


vote for me, ly thx bai


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you ?
> ...


weeaboo =/= liking japanese music.


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



if you what to say not equal to use *!=* not =/=.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 20, 2012)

And so he returns.


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And so he returns.



that is one awesome gif.


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


nope


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> if you what to say not equal to use *!=* not =/=.


≠ > !=


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey prowler~


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > if you what to say not equal to use *!=* not =/=.
> ...


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Hey prowler~


fuck off


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 20, 2012)

So prowler. How you doing today?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Hey prowler~
> ...



Sorry.
I'm here to stay ;3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 21, 2012)

Only I am allowed to call prowler a weaboo.

But he's a good weaboo.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 21, 2012)

can i rename this to "prowler vs gbatemp"


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> can i rename this to "*Scott Prowler vs The Temp*"



Yes. Yes, yes, absolutely yes.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought we replaced this bitch with Taewong?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 21, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Thought we replaced this bitch with Taewong?




You can never replace prowler with a font jedi


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2012)

This return makes me happy. Let us slaughter the fattest calf and though a feast :3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 21, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This return makes me happy. Let us slaughter the fattest calf and though a feast :3



Though a feast, you say.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > This return makes me happy. Let us slaughter the fattest calf and though a feast :3
> ...


We must though a big feast! 

Prepare the ox. We must though it into the ovens immediately!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Dibs on the brains. prowler can keep the mad cow disease.


----------



## Santee (Aug 21, 2012)

Pugwler and the EoF


----------



## prowler (Aug 21, 2012)

Santee said:


> Pugwler and the EoF


who re you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

prowler said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwler and the EoF
> ...


He's obviously the toilet... no one suspects the toilet.


----------



## prowler (Aug 21, 2012)

i wasnt talking about the gif


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2012)

Why im happy prowler is here


----------



## prowler (Aug 21, 2012)

logging off nw, yall basic, ttyn gbatemp


----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2012)

YOU'LL BE BACK!


----------



## Langin (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Prowler how are ya ;P yes I try to be nice.

Oh and you've blocked me? lol


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 23, 2012)

Posting in a prowler thread


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Prowling in a poster thread


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 8, 2013)

wtf.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 8, 2013)

DoubleeDee said:


> wtf.


 
WHY DID YOU NECRO BUMP A THREAD OMG


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHY DID YOU NECRO BUMP A THREAD OMG


Why not ?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 8, 2013)

DoubleeDee said:


> Why not ?


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/spamming-the-entire-eof-or-necrobumping-a-thread-is-_not_-cool.317755/


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/spamming-the-entire-eof-or-necrobumping-a-thread-is-_not_-cool.317755/


Fuck da rulez.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 8, 2013)

DoubleeDee said:


> Fuck da rulez.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 8, 2013)




----------

